# Picking a new collar.



## Mollie_Jax

I have a siberian husky. Im looking at a bridle leather collar. Would this type of collar hold up for him? He pulls on the leash and I don't want to hurt him. Can anyone help?


----------



## Georgiapeach

A leather collar will necessitate extra care. If your dog is outside a lot and the collar gets wet/dirty, it will rot faster. It will need to be cleaned and treated with leather care products to maximize its life. When the collar begins to wear, it has a greater chance of breaking than a nylon one. 

You might want to look into loose-leash training to reduce your dog's pulling. Since, he's a big, strong breed, I wouldn't worry so much about him getting hurt. I used to have a black lab who was a puller, and he didn't even feel the collar - lol! I ended up getting a Halti (head collar) to make our walks more pleasurable. After that, a young child could walk him with no problem. Every dog is different, though.


----------



## Mollie_Jax

I want to try him with a halti but my boyfriend says no. He doesn't want to put any kind of Harness or halter on him.


----------



## Mollie_Jax

I also had a chat with dogids on their website. They suggested a matingale collar or a slip collar.But they need to have a regular buckle on them.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Please, no slip collar. Don't want to damage his throat. A Martingale is great though. And, you can buy them with a buckle so you don't have to slide it over his head. Your boyfriend doesn't like harnesses? There are some really cool harnesses nowadays, including non-pull. You will want a non-pull harness for a husky thats for sure.


----------



## doggiedad

don't depend on a certain collar, leash, harness, etc where training is needed. start teaching your dog not to pull.
you can always have a collar, harness or leash made. goggle harness for Husky, collar for Husky, Husky training
tools, Husky training aids, Husky supplies, etc.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Baxter did best on the Easy Walk harness. That one connects in the front of his chest and helped him stop pulling. I would definitely do some training for your dog too to try to get your dog to not pull so hard.


----------



## Celt

A few things, the width of collar can help prevent some damage but the pulling problem needs to be addressed. Slip/training (or choke as its sometimes called) or prong collars should only be used if you know how to use them properly (and there are "certified trainers who have no idea) otherwise you can cause your dog a lot of damage, physically and mentally. These collars are easy to misuse and one of the reason slip/training collars ended up being called choke chains is because of improper (and at time out right abusive) use. Martingales can come in both buckle or slip on style and can have either a "chain" or cloth loop, these collars are especially useful for dogs the like to or can slip out of regular collars. Some people feel that they are a more humane slip collar (although there are collars called limited slip that combine the martingale style with a slip collar) since the tightening can be used to signal the dog. I would use a wider collar if other options were not available and the pulling remains a problem.
I agree that loose leash training would be helpful. One way would be the "tree" method were you simply freeze and refuse to move every time the dog pulls, until they return to you. Some dogs are easy to train this way, others see it as a sign they need to pull harder. The way I've trained a few stubborn pups has been to use the "sudden turn". Basically, you start walking holding the leash at the length you want your dog to be at (for example heel position), when your dog starts to pull, call his name, once, and make a sharp (think military) turn away from the dog. You may end up going in a square for a bit. After a few times, calling his name and turning, stop giving him a warning and simply turn. Then start turning towards the dog, first with warning, then without. Either way, it takes a while, is fairly tedious and time consuming to train a dog to walk without pulling but worth the work.


----------



## Mollie_Jax

I took Jax my husky to petsmart today. We walked out with him fitted and wearing a gentle leader headcollar. He is a totally different dog while on a leash now. I am convinced this is going to make things a lot easier for me.


----------



## NutroGeoff

The gentle leaders are great too. I have seen a lot of dogs that are doing great with those.


----------



## CaliandBear

i would not use a harness because its instincts to pull as huskies are geared up to a harness when they pull a sled, instead use a gentle leader they work great or if you know how to correctly use a prong collar use that


----------



## mewlittle

There is a harness for teaching dogs not to pull it goes under the arms it has patting i saw it on amazon forgot what its called lol


----------



## StdPooDad

mewlittle said:


> There is a harness for teaching dogs not to pull it goes under the arms it has patting i saw it on amazon forgot what its called lol


That would be a Freedom Harness. Amazon.com : Freedom No-Pull Dog Harness Training Package with Leash, Teal Large : Pet Halter Harnesses : Pet Supplies

I used to use one of those. Best N0-pull harness that I found, since it does have the padding under the arms. 

Now I use a Julius K-9 IDC harness. It's NOT a no pull harness, but that's fine. My guys don't pull. I use it to keep pressure off their necks when I walk them...


----------



## DavidHernandez

Search on google. there is many online store for dog collars.


----------



## Lioness

If you need to harness your dog for a better walk, do it. Dogs need discipline in their love and care. Your boyfriend is wrong on this


----------

